# Reviving Amazon Swords



## Dr-Greenthumb (Dec 3, 2010)

So a few weeks ago, i bought some amazon swords but didnt not have the sufficient light source to heep them healthy enough. the bottom by the roots is still all green all the way up til about the leaf edges around the leaf are light green, but when u go towards the middle its a little bit clear so i believe this is my first experience of melting maybe? ive put up my t5, and added florinmulti. but my question is, should i clip off the leaf and let it grow back or will it just revive on its own?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Aquatic plant leaves don't revive once they are damaged. You can leave the damaged leaves alone until some new leaves start growing, then cut them off at the bottom, or just cut them off now.


----------



## Dr-Greenthumb (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, so trim the bottom where it comes out right? i believe they call it the crown?


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Aug 1, 2010)

This reminds me of my own experience with bringing an amazon sword back from oblivion. Over the summer, I received a young specimen, but did not have a tank set up to put it in. So, I filled a glass container with water and added some pebbles. I then left this sword by the nicest sunny spot I could find near a window and hoped for the best. 

Needless to say, about a month later, all that was left of the plant was a dime-sized set of leaves. By then I had actually managed to set up a tank and moved it to its current home. It's been seven months now and this amazon has recovered tremendously. I have to think you'll be just fine with yours.


----------



## Dr-Greenthumb (Dec 3, 2010)

LiveHumanSkeleton said:


> This reminds me of my own experience with bringing an amazon sword back from oblivion. Over the summer, I received a young specimen, but did not have a tank set up to put it in. So, I filled a glass container with water and added some pebbles. I then left this sword by the nicest sunny spot I could find near a window and hoped for the best.
> 
> Needless to say, about a month later, all that was left of the plant was a dime-sized set of leaves. By then I had actually managed to set up a tank and moved it to its current home. It's been seven months now and this amazon has recovered tremendously. I have to think you'll be just fine with yours.



Thanks a lot, gives me the idea of how far this plant can really go to coming back. Thanks for the advice.


----------

